# star power trip on payment statement????



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

when you check your PS on desktop some rides are starred star power trip wth is this???


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

Could be those that you got 5* rated for? Not sure myself.


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

it's not the 5* trips, it looks more like the trips that you filtered on.


----------



## Ubured (Aug 19, 2016)

joffie said:


> it's not the 5* trips, it looks more like the trips that you filtered on.


U R CORRECT!


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Not only do these 'filtered' trips not count towards incentives but, they also don't count towards fuel reward trips! ...just sayin...


----------

